# funny acting circuits?



## lartomar2002 (Mar 5, 2008)

something strange is happing. last night i tried to run the dishwasher suddenly thee was a small pop and the dishwasher stopped working. i checked the breakers and none were tripped or felt hot. i decided to wait till this morning to try and trouble shoot, in the mean time i was running the microwave and toaster and suddenly the dishwasher started. after the microwave and toaster stopped the dishwasher continued for a while and stopped. i started the microwave and toaster again and the dishwasher started but continued to finish after the microwave and toaster stopped. i forgot to mention that the exhaust fan lights above the stove also went out and back on whith the same scenerior as the dishwasher. i tried the scennerio this morning. starting the dishwasher (no pop this time)it did not start at all. after starting the toaster and microwave the dishwasher ran for a short time and then quit and did not star again. i check all breakers after each of this occassions and found nothing wrong. any advice?


----------



## Rincon (Mar 5, 2008)

I am by no means an electrician, but this might be something to test thats quick and not complicated.  Sounds like a short somewhere, and could be with one of the outlets that are tied together on the same circuit.  I would test all the plugs known to be on the same circuit.  I have a simple tester that plugs in to the outlet that lights up and tells me if it is wired correctly or not.  If it shows a bad circuit you will at least know somethign is not wired right or maybe give you an idea of where the problem is on the circuit.

One of the more experienced knowledgeable electricians on the forum will have a more concrete answer but this is something you might try until someone else replies.  I just noticed you were logged in so thought I would offer my two cents worth.
Good Luck!


----------



## lartomar2002 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks. i noticed your reply went to my bulk mailer how can i change this so that all replys from this forum goes to my inbox


----------



## triple D (Mar 5, 2008)

Turn off the power to the microwave plug. Then pull plug out of wall and see what wires on back of it look like. Be careful here there is a small chance there is still power on other wires in the back of the box. If you find any scorching, crispy or loose connections, look closely at how the wires hook up and make a note. Then cut them off the plug and re-strip them and wrap them around screws of a new plug. Let us know what you find. Good luck.....


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 7, 2008)

You have a loose connection somewhere in the circuit, and the vibrations of the dishwasher and the microwave, etc are causing it to make intermittent contact, thus the appliances are going on and off as if there was a ghost in the house. The loose connection could be a wirenut coming loose, or perhaps a bad receptacle like Triple D said. When you look at the back of the receptacle, check if it is wired around the screw or if the wire is just stuck into the back of the receptacle (back-stabbed). If you replace it, wrap the wires around the screw like Triple D said, DO NOT back-stab it. If that doesn't do the trick, you're going to have to keep checking outlet boxes until you find the loose connection. Let us know how it goes.

BTW, turn the power to the circuit off first............


----------



## lartomar2002 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks to you and parrothead, it was a loose connection


----------



## lartomar2002 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks to you and triple d it was a loose connection


----------

